# Adf questions



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

I've current got 3 that are almost a year old and I'm looking to get 3 more but I want to get everything in order and set up before I actually buy them. I've got a spare 10g for quarantine, a heater, filter, decor ect. I've got 2 main issues tho. I've got some spare gravel but I would prefer to do bare bottom for the ease of cleaning (I don't have a spare gravel vac) is that ok? 

The next issue is I don't have a hood. I do have a mesh top but it has a section cut out for the filter. That kinda makes me uneasy. So would it be better to do no filter and a mesh top with no cutouts or do a filter with the water line 2 or so inches from the top so the frogs are less likely to escape? 

My actual tank has a hood with no cutouts and an internal filter, so this is only a quarantine issue...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You're good for barebottom with frogs, they don't really care too much. Give them a couple hides at least or some floating plants where they can hang out at top and they'll be happy!

Frogs don't really jump but they can climb, mine used to routinely climb over my craft mesh dividers and visit the other Betta's lol. But if you don't have holes like you say, you won't have a problem at all. Frogs can't climb glass but silicone can sometimes offer a nice climbing workout, but more than likely, if your water is good for them; they won't try to escape.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> You're good for barebottom with frogs, they don't really care too much. Give them a couple hides at least or some floating plants where they can hang out at top and they'll be happy!
> 
> Frogs don't really jump but they can climb, mine used to routinely climb over my craft mesh dividers and visit the other Betta's lol. But if you don't have holes like you say, you won't have a problem at all. Frogs can't climb glass but silicone can sometimes offer a nice climbing workout, but more than likely, if your water is good for them; they won't try to escape.


That's a relief! My decor is pretty much exclusively hides lol so no problem there. I'll still cover up the holes as best as I can but no ones ever complained about my water before so I think it will be ok.


----------

